

Ask HN: Isn't it a little lame to submit your own work to HN? - mihasya

I thought the purpose of the site is to aggregate links that people in the community find "interesting." Shouldn't it be a prerequisite that someone at least semi-impartial finds it interesting before it makes it on here? Perhaps I misunderstand the site...
======
davidw
Why should it be lame to point to my own work? There's nothing wrong with that
at all. A lot of things people are linking to are projects or writing that
they have invested some serious time or thought in. They ought to be proud to
point out what they've done.

~~~
noodle
i think he means more like the people who submit every blog post to
HN/reddit/digg,etc.

i enjoy looking at people's hard work and projects. i don't necessarily enjoy
a new submission for every little opinion someone has. thats what comments are
for.

------
iamdave
Not entirely, no. Some people need input and an unbiased pair of eyes on their
startups, and this is a great place to get it, or someone who posts a blog
entry they think others might find interesting or beneficial, it's worse _not_
to share your knowledge with others.

------
bkbleikamp
This has been discussed before. I think the consensus was if your own writing
is good, submit it, if other think it's good, they'll vote for it.

As long as people aren't gaming the system, who cares?

------
nirmal
I have posted a few scripts that I have created and found useful. These
weren't to show off but just because I thought others might find them useful.
I don't even care if they get voted up to the front page I just want other
people to point out flaws.

------
leftnode
No, I don't think so, especially if it's something you've worked long an hard
on, or if its a piece of open source software that you want to share.

Or, you never know, you may find something that you really need from an Ask HN
submission.

------
bemmu
For me half the point of HN is discovering what other people are working on
and trying to give them useful comments about their work. The other half is
finding interesting articles to read.

------
siong1987
"the community find "interesting"."

You already got the answer yourself. You can actually submit whatever you want
in HN.

The community will decide which is the best.

